# 24 Season Finale!!



## Theogenes (May 22, 2006)

It's the 24 Season Finale tonight!!!!
Any predictions on who dies???
Does 24 continue for yet another season???


Jim


----------



## Arch2k (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait! Big party tonight!


----------



## wsw201 (May 22, 2006)

Watching 24 and taping the Alias finale. 

What are the odds of Chloe biting the dust!


----------



## Arch2k (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> Watching 24 and taping the Alias finale.



Yeah, I might have to watch Alias finale online. It's too bad that they decided to change nights on us, but it's no question who wins out in the end. 24 hands down.


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 22, 2006)

O boy am I going to watch it. And Kiefer Sutherland signed for 3 more seasons, so no worries there. If anyone in the show deserved to die, it would be Logan, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



Blasphemy my friend, that is all I must say. Ive been down with Alias for far longer than 24. And this is really really it. In addition, Sloan is my favorite tv character ever. Jack is getting the Tivo action tonight 

CT

[Edited on 5-22-2006 by ChristianTrader]


----------



## Arch2k (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



 My friends and I had a discussion once over who was more "manly", Jack Bauer, or Jack Bristow (notice the similar names!). It took a couple of weeks, but soon, it was convincing that Jack Bauer would win any day.


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> ...



Bristow by far. He is always in the running for Sloan in my mind for Best TV character. He is way more cold blooded. If anyone gives even a hint of harming Sydney, he would be willing to kill with his bare hands. His daughter also isn't a walking disaster. 

And on top of all that, he is the original Jack, because Alias premiered earlier than 24.

However personally, I would take Scofield from Prison Break over either.

CT


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 22, 2006)

Alias here!! Not just the season finale but the series finale!


----------



## gwine (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> It's the 24 Season Finale tonight!!!!
> Any predictions on who dies???
> Does 24 continue for yet another season???
> ...



We're all gonna die. Ooooooh, you mean on the show? I have no idea, since I've never watched it.

You all have fun. I believe I'll pass.


----------



## Richard King (May 22, 2006)

When Jack handed off the tape to Chloey with no guards or anything I felt they jumped the shark and I vowed to give up on the show!!!!!!
But so much for my vows. I am watching it right now.


----------



## wsw201 (May 23, 2006)

Looks like Jack Bauer gets a free trip to China where he gets to kill a whole bunch of Chinese! They should have killed him when he asked them to. Now they will regret messing with Jack!


----------

